# hurting from tack



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi everyone 

When I started my horse riding journey I already once asked a question about hurting 'lady parts' from riding in certain saddles. I got alot of tips from riders and I was grateful for that. I realized that some saddles weren't a good match for me since my trainers always say my seat is really fine and good. I (still) hurt in some english saddles. 

BUT the biggest problem I have is that I literally get blood in my pants after riding on a bareback pad or even in certain saddles. I am sorry for the details, but it hurts for one week after and it tears and gets swollen. It looks really... bad. Needless to say I stopped bareback riding after 3-4 tries on different pads. This doesn't seem normal to me so I asked all my rider friends and they don't have this problem...  It is not my seat because that is okay. It is not my underwear that rides up. It is purely the pressure and the rubbing... (All my trainers say my seat is fine so I am wondering if it is normal that your lady parts get into contact with the pad now and then when manoevring and doing intensive riding??) When I ride in a saddle I always use a sheepskin because otherwise my butt bones are bruised no matter how much I ride, they get bruised. I think something might be wrong with me and not with the saddles and pads so I did schedule an appointment with the gynaecologist. But am I the only one with this problem??? 

Hoping someone might have some advice or ideas...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Once, years ago, I rode for hours bareback on a horse that jigged non-stop It resulted in blood. But that is the only time. Some saddles made sore in the ladybits, others have zero impact there. 

You may have unusually thin skin . or, you may be tipped forward too much. the gyno appt. is good idea.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

No it's never happened to me. FWIW if it's that time of month and I'm wearing a pad, it can cause rubbing and discomfort, but nothing as bad as what you're describing.

I like the idea of the gyn appointment. If you don't already have one, I'd try to find one that had some experience with horses. Difficult, but maybe not impossible. IDK I would also maybe consider an appointment with a GP, if you can find one who rides, over a gyn who has no riding experience.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

This reply will probably be full of TMI but here we go...

Definitely 100% go to the Gyno. A couple of years ago I was backpacking and the combination of being sweaty, rained on, and dirty caused some itchiness down there. Well, with my luck scratching occasionally caused some small scratches that then got infected. My labia swelled, as did the opening to my vagina. I only realized the severity when I went to use a tampon and nearly passed out from the pain. I went to the Gyno and I'm sure you can imagine how awful the exam was. I had to do a full course of antibiotics and eventually everything went back to normal.

My reason for sharing this is as a women, whenever there is swelling or sores downstairs, always, always, ALWAYS go straight to your Gyno.

Now for my suggestions...

I get bruised butt bones whenever I ride in a certain saddle of mine. The seat isn't wide enough where I can truly support myself (I gained ~30 lbs over the past year, which is when the problem started). I wonder if the seat of your saddle isn't a good shape for your anatomy, which is nothing to be ashamed of. If you have access to a lot of saddles, I'd try to sit in as many as possible with different widths to their seat as well as different twists. I found the most comfort ever sitting in a Trilogy dressage saddle, which is known for its wider seat.

As for going forward, one thing needed to create issues with rubbing is moisture. Women naturally produce their own lubrication and discharge, and with sweating on top of that you may be having issues with moisture. I would try out a pair of wool based panties while riding, like there: Smartwool Bikini Underwear These were suggested to me specifically for backpacking to help prevent chafing downstairs. You could go a step further and find a quick-drying pant to try wearing as well.

I'll come back to this if I can think of anything else...


----------



## jast (May 23, 2021)

You might want to consider your underwear in particular and breeches/tights if they’re not very breathable? I’ve had bad chafing before that was very uncomfortable and resulted in a little bleeding. It was a direct result of the type of underwear I was wearing.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@
*ACinATX*

Yeah, I don't use tampons or pads, only cups because I am allergic to tampons and pads... I do have very sensitive skin (everywhere), that might be contributing to the issue. 

*ClearDonkey*
Awieee.... That sounds so painfullllll  
Thanks for the tips, I tried wool but I am allergic to it. It itches on my skin. I also tried merino which should be better, but still itches. I just wear cotton underwear and the cheapest cotton stretch riding pants. Whenever I wear synthetic underwear I get burning and an infection. Maybe I can go commando underneath my riding pants (?) I can imagine I sweat and I do produce moist (as any woman), I do not wear panty liners (ever) because that also irritates me... Maybe I should ride naked, lol.  I have this ointment that is specifically for chemical burns on the skin, you can also put it on your labia. It's very slippery and silicone like. I sometimes use that so at least there's less friction...

Ermmmm Well, I am 1m82cm and weigh 67 kg. So I am really skinny. My buttbones ALWAYS bruise no matter the saddle. I think I might be too skinny or my skin is really sensitive. My friend has a gel cushioned western saddle that hurts me less!

I already went to the gyn for skin issues (being sensitive and all) when I was in my early twenties. She just said that some people have sensitive skin and that I need to learn how to live with it. But since I ride, it's another level and it has gone too far. I was too ashamed to go to the doctor last time with my 'problems'.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Jolien said:


> She just said that some people have sensitive skin and that I need to learn how to live with it


Go to a different one this time please!

FYI they do make pads that are cotton, check out Natracare. If it is indeed a moisture issue, then maybe wearing one of their pantyliners (if they make pantyliners?) might help?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Before I read your second post I was going to ask if you might be very thin and since you confirmed it I would hazard a guess that you just don’t have enough padding. I personally don’t have that problem but I saw they make underwear just for riding. I think it has added padding. You could give that a go.

Just to give you a bit more info, I never got blood down there and my seat was horrible when I first started. Also, I went on some really long trails, up to six horses and nothing like that ever happened to me. I am slightly plump and I have a lot of meat on my behind naturally so that is what’s saving me most probably. I would avoid sitting trot and sitting canter until a solution is found. Two point and posting shouldn’t cause this issue. You really don’t want an infected wound down there.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's what I found helped when I was getting some pretty serious rubs:

Purchase:
-extra long panty liners -- just really thin, cheap ones, with no bells or whistles or wings
-extra virgin coconut oil
-seamless panties

Put on the seamless panties. Put the panty liner in the panties, further forward than you would place it for period use.
Liberally coat the pantyliner, and uhhhhhhh yourself, in the coconut oil. Lots and lots.

Ride. Be amazed at the lack of chafing!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I had another thought -- what about getting something like a seat saver? Google saddle seat saver. They come in all styles and for all saddles. My impression, which I have to say is not based on any sort of experience, is that they are fairly easy to take out and put in, so you should be able to use them on multiple saddles of the same style. I don't know why I think this, but in my mind a true fleece seat saver might help more than a gel one.

I am similarly skinny (5'5, 115 pounds fully dressed) and I remember now that my butt bones did get sore in western saddles. I think because they tend to be harder than a lot of English saddles. But my lady parts never got rubbed except as I noted above. FWIW.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am NOT skinny. I am fat and yet I , too, often get sore seatbones from a saddle, or a chair. What I have learned is that if you do not have a lot of MUSCLE in your buttocks (ie the gluteal muscles) you do not have any firm padding under your seatbones. Exersizes that build up the gluteal muscles will help with that. 

Is the saddle your ride in sized properly for you? if it is too small it might contribute to issues with those parts of your body..


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Look up: JellyPants. Canadian company that make gel pads that velcro into (their) underwear. 

Get a wool fleece saddle cover (the foam ones are worthless in my opinon). Not cheap but it helped me a lot.

Focus on leaning back onto your sit bones (bottom of your pelvis). No matter what your riding teachers say, you are not tipped back enough. 

All this learned from literally painful experience. 

And, your saddle might need changing. But do the first three.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@
*SteadyOn and 
ACinATX*


_have a wool seat saver, that helps for my butt bone bruises in the saddle. I do have hip dysplasia (pretty severe), the kinetherapist told me my muscles over there are allright but I guess I can always do more exercises. I do wall climbing, crosstraining, hiking and fitness alot though... Also swimming... So it's not as if riding is my only sports. 
I know natracare, I tried that and it hurt too (it burns). But I am going to try the coconut oil and the seamless panty!!! 

@_
*Horsef*

Yes, I am very thin. You can see my chestbone ribs and also my ribs in my back sometimes (when I get too skinny). I have always been this way... I guess there's not that much meat on my seat. lol. That rhymes!

*Avna*
Yeah, it depends on the saddle! But I get this problem alot when I ride in english saddles. And in some western saddles I get a chafing spot in between my butt cheeks (sorry for the TMI), the skin will be literally rubbed off.

I really don't get what the problem is, but I think it is a combo of bad saddle for me, too skinny and maybe my anatomy. I do try to actively lean back and forth to feel the difference, but I get out of balance and it's not right. Some saddles do hit me in my crotch when I ride, even when I am sitting properly. I will get this checked out. Also, maybe my hips or leg opening is distorted due to the dysplasia... Or my muscles cramp or something... sigh... I hate this... I just want to do my hobby without these issues


----------



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Go to a different one this time please!


Second this. Go to a different gyno.


----------



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

Avna said:


> No matter what your riding teachers say, you are not tipped back enough.


Like going to the gyno. No matter how far down on the table you think you are, hanging off, they always say, "Slide on down a little bit more...." 😂


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Your having hip dysplasia makes me wonder if your pelvic anatomy is different enough from the average person that you may look like you aren't tipped forward by the way your thigh is positioned, but your pelvis is still rotated. Maybe ask your gyno if you have a tipped pelvis and have her watch you rotate it while standing to see if you have a normal range of motion. 

You are very dedicated to keep riding when things are being rubbed bloody! I sure hope you can figure out something to make you more comfortable.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Your having hip dysplasia makes me wonder if your pelvic anatomy is different enough from the average person that you may look like you aren't tipped forward by the way your thigh is positioned, but your pelvis is still rotated. Maybe ask your gyno if you have a tipped pelvis and have her watch you rotate it while standing to see if you have a normal range of motion.
> 
> You are very dedicated to keep riding when things are being rubbed bloody! I sure hope you can figure out something to make you more comfortable.


Yeah, I think it's my anatomy... Because I really tried leaning back actively and leaning forward to feel the difference... And my seat was okay as it was. I asked my female rider friends if the saddle touches their ladyparts and they said no. But with me it does, even when I am riding comfortably it sometimes does. I will ask my gyno if my pelvis is wrong... I do also have hyperplasticity.... So maybe that's also a problem. I often have sore and cramped muscles around my joints because the limbs are hyperflexible. Maybe that makes me also cramp up without realizing or maybe even without controlling it actively...


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

*SuzannahK*
Haha yeah.  I hate that part.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I also think you should invest in a seat saver - a comfortable cushioned one and take it around with you. Also something to consider for when riding English and not uncommon for more serious riders that learn but don't own, is having your own stirrups and stirrup leathers even. Just go a bit earlier and sort the saddle out before your ride. Do look into stirrups because you get ones that are better if you're stiff and ones better if your hypermobile. I have a wider tread and a stirrup that offers me more stability. It means I sit better and grip less. Think about how much goes into making "just" an office chair and desk ergonomic. Small changes, big differences! Invest in yourself. II don't have a seat saver but my stirrups and leathers are worth about £300. If I ride another horse you bet I'm using them compared to mismatched and stretched leathers and irons with no tread that kill my ankles. Try different underwear - make sure what you're wearing is well fitted, not loose and with no creases. Buy actual jodphurs if you don't already and notice how they don't have a seam on the buttcrack. Time to get squatting


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I got the impression from your post that this is obviously (to you) arising from impact injury rather than reproductive system issues? In that case I would see an osteopath (or a physiotherapist). If that is wrong or you just want to keep your bases covered, 100% see a gynecologist; however, I would also go to an osteopath or physio. Not discounting seeing a gynecologist for reproductive system issues as I have had pre-cancerous cervical cells that needed removed. I just think an osteopath/physio may be able to provide more assistance if you think it is structural. Also if you think you have an anterior pelvic tilt (APT) and effectively sit on the front of your pelvis rather than back (this can be subtle and hard for people/trainer/coach on the ground to see), you can work on this. I like the videos from Upright Health on Youtube. I have not used their APT ones but have found their hip ones useful. Here is a link to a list of their APT videos: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfKNSz5BBcBG2Ah4uY99nl-oPD0cUApXv

As for padding, one recommendation I would give is period underwear. I don't know what brands there are where you are, but if you do a search for period underwear, it should come up with some things. So like underwear with an inbuilt layer of padding. They are not thick like padded bike shorts, and they are easier than wearing a pad, which can slip. I always wear mine when riding now after wearing them one time during my period and finding out how much more comfortable they were than regular underwear for riding.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jolien said:


> I already went to the gyn for skin issues (being sensitive and all) when I was in my early twenties. She just said that some people have sensitive skin and that I need to learn how to live with it. But since I ride, it's another level and it has gone too far. I was too ashamed to go to the doctor last time with my 'problems'.


Don't be ashamed and you may need to keep searching for the right doctor.

I have never bled like what you are describing but I dealt with pain during intercourse for years. Went to several doctors. Pretty sure they all thought it was in my head. One even prescribed a numbing cream for me to use because if it still hurt when I used the cream, then I would know it was in my head. (which of course it didn't ... because it was not in my head!!!) It was really disheartening, and embarrasing to go to doctor after doctor and have no one believe me and no one figure out what was wrong. Basically was a fissure of the tissue that would crack open during intercourse and of course is very painful.

I finally saw a doctor that could see what I was describing and actually believed me. Unfortunately there wasn't anything she could do (pretty much sensitive tissue internally) but at least she was able to talk to me, educate me, and help me come up with a game plan. 

Fast forward a few years and I no longer have that internal problem (seems that childbirth "cured" it??) but now I will get an external fissure in the same spot from time to time. I would imagine the same thing is happening to you, but to more extreme that it's actually drawing blood. 

For me, the best thing that helps is VASELINE. Simple and plain. It seems to moisturize the fissure enough to help it to heal but then it also protects it. 

Are there certain spots that you seem to rub open repeatedly? Along with a pad of some kind (so the vaseline doesn't create a mess), it would try loading it on before a ride and see if that gives the sensitive tissues some protection from any rubbing that may create the sores/bleeding.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

*beau159*

Hmmm I feel you. I've had ruptures of the skin there since I was 11. It can be controlled for me with: always wear cotton underwear, not wear too much tight jeans, 'air it out' at night, never use tampons or pads (I use reusable cotton pads and menstruation cups), never ever use panty liner. Never wash the inside of it with soap (i mean like some people really use soap or special cleaning on their labia. But that's not a good idea if you have extremely sensitive skin). Use special cream (maybe it has the same effect as vaseline) when it cracks open to protect it and help it to heal... Don't put anything in there (except for during intercourse off course) and no condoms... Maybe these tips can help you too.  I never tried the vaseline, I will try that!

I don't get big rips from riding, but I do get all kinds of tiny fissures that burn and hurt and it looks bad... Sigh. I booked an appointment a month ago, but I can only go in about 2 weeks... I am hoping this time I have a good gyno


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jolien said:


> Never wash the inside of it with soap (i mean like some people really use soap or special cleaning on their labia. But that's not a good idea if you have extremely sensitive skin).


For me, what really has seemed to help the external fissues is washing with Johnsons Baby Shampoo down there when I shower. Any other soap or cleaners is too harsh for me (even ones marketed for "down there") but the baby shampoo doesn't bother me. Seems like keeping extra squeaky clean helps keep the fissures better. TMI, but long hot sweaty days are terrible, LOL.



Jolien said:


> I never tried the vaseline, I will try that!


Hopefully it helps!

Totally unrelated but I only use plain vaseline if I need some lip moisture. I ditched Chapstick and any other type of lip balm YEARS ago; not even Burts Bees brand. Barely ever need to put any on. I swear they make those lip balms addicting on purpose!


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

*Kalraii*
Yeah I have a seat saver out of wool. This helps me and my best friend has a gel padded saddle so that also helps. For now I am not going to invest in leather stirrups because I don't have my own horse (yet). And life has gotten really expensive here because my electricity bill went from 89 to 300 a month due to crisis in gas and electricity

*MeditativeRider*

I had my hips x-rayed several times. I have dysplasia (they discovered. My hips do hurt me every day but I assumed it was because of my insoles, lol.) and the doctor said because of my hypermobility my muscles involuntarily cramp around the bones to avoid over stretching and cracking (I often hear things kinda popping...). The gyn said I had very sensitive skin and she didn't see anything wrong with my hips or how they are tilted. I also went to a specialist (in the meantime) that took extra pictures of my bones. They suspect something is wrong with my connective tissue. This could explain my excessive bruising of butt bones (everytime again and again) and the unnatural far bending of limbs and cartilage. I suspect this also has an impact on my riding. I am going to see another specialist in a big hospital that is linked to the university. Hopefully they can help me. Maybe I can benefit from some physio as you guys suggested.  

So it turns out the problem might be physical. For now I use my seat saver and avoid saddles that hurt me. The gyn also said the tip you guys gave me about the coconut oil was a good one.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your electricity bill, that really sucks! Ours have also gone up this year in New Zealand but not that much (our winter bills went from the high $200s to the mid $400s).

Also sorry to hear that your hips hurt all the time. Mine hurt at night and it disrupts my sleep. It is no fun!

I hope you get some answers soon. If they think that you have something like Ehlers-Danlos syndrome that could explain all the symptoms that you have.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

MeditativeRider said:


> Sorry to hear about your electricity bill, that really sucks! Ours have also gone up this year in New Zealand but not that much (our winter bills went from the high $200s to the mid $400s).
> 
> Also sorry to hear that your hips hurt all the time. Mine hurt at night and it disrupts my sleep. It is no fun!
> 
> I hope you get some answers soon. If they think that you have something like Ehlers-Danlos syndrome that could explain all the symptoms that you have.


Oh man, that's horrible. So much money for electricity. I turn down the heat when I am at work and hope to save some bucks that way. 

Also, I don't know if it's legal in your country but CBD oil helps me with my hips. It takes away alot of the pain and it isn't as hard on your stomach as pain killers.


----------



## nash1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Sorry for being so late but I read this because in high school I had a large problem with western saddles and would bleed at the skin under my seat bone in the saddles, causing bad sores. I however didn't have problems bareback.

My long term solution was two fold.
A an Australian saddle which really changed the way I was siting so my weight was on my lower butt, upper thigh, not my seat bones.
B at weekly lessons I never fully sat int he saddle by hovered about 3mm above, at the time I had great leg muscles, which I no longer have.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

I know this is an older thread but during the last year they found out that I have some genetic condition that affects my skin, cartilage and bones. It explains all the bruising and bleeding and hurting. Turns out I do need to learn how to live with it.  

I tried all your tips and some helped me out a bit. But the best for me is a special saddle fit.


----------

